# räucherofen aus holz !!!



## carp82 (1. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

kann mir einer von euch sagen, wie man sich einen Räucherofen aus Holz bauen kann ?
Hab im Internet einen zu kaufen gesehen, und würde so ein Teil gerne nachbauen.
Schon mal vielen dank im vorraus.

carp82


----------



## arno (1. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

Moin!
Machbar ist sowas schon!
Ich würde Buchenholz nehmen!
Es ist hart und brennt nicht so schnell!
Zu dem harzt es nicht!
Das nähmlich würde die Fische stinkich machen!
Für die Leisten von Brennkammer zum Räuchergut, würde ich Tropenholz nehmen( Feuerfest)!
Auf die Leisten legst Du ein Blech, damit das Fett nicht ins Feuer fällt!


----------



## synodontis (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

@carp82
Wenn Du ein Konzept / Zeichnung oder sowas hast wäre es super wenn Du es einstellst.
Hätte auch interesse mal einen zu bauen!

Gruß Syno


----------



## Jetblack (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

machbar ist das sicherlich. Ich hab schon mal einen "Klappräucherofen" aus Aluminiumbeschichtetem Leinen und einer tragenden Holzkonstruktion gebaut - der hat auch 20 Durchgänge überlebt .... bevor er in Flammen aufging 

Wichtig ist dabei aus meiner Sicht die präzise Eingrenzung der des Brennraums, ein genügend großer Abstand vom Brennraum zum Holz (evtl. kegelig gestalten: unten breit, oben enger) und die Vermeidung von züngelnden Flammen.

Der kritische punkt ist, daß Du das Volumen z.T. auf 80 Grad erhitzen willst, ohne die Wandungen zu verbrennen - also wird das Teil mit Sicherheit nicht die Dimensionen eines Tischräucherofens erreichen, sondern eher 250-400l Volumen haben. Der Vorteil ist, das Holz isoliert recht gut, und man muß nicht anfeuern wie blöde, um auf Temperatur zu kommen.

Wenn das ein Ofen werden soll, der fest installiert ist, würde ich von der Höhe nicht unter 1,5m bleiben - alles andere ist Frickelwerk und führt bei Fehlbedienung gerne zu verkohlten Schwänzen. 

Versuch macht kluch - Holz kostet nicht die Welt. Ich denke Du wirst gute Ergebnisse und viel Spass haben.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

@carp82
Wieso eigentlich ais holz?  |kopfkrat  Spleen, Neugier oder Zweck? Ich käm im Traum nicht auf die Idee ein Feuerofen aus Holz zu bauen. Stein/Platten ist eigentlich viel besser fürn Ofen.


----------



## carp82 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

aus alu ist mir zu schwer zu bauen, mauern will ich ihn nicht, da er dan nicht mehr transportierbart ist, wegen dem hohen gewicht.

Er soll schon einigermaßen professionell sein, also nicht einfach nur ein leeres Ölfass. Ich mag mir keinen kaufen, da die so teuer sind, und ich eh lieber alles selbst mache.


----------



## carp82 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

sucht mal nach toprauch bei google... da gibts den ofen
der ofen bei denen ist aus fichte

was haltet ihr von der idee:
ein 10l eckiges Blechfass nehmen, deckel abtrennen. Dann um das Fass herum das Holz, so besteht in der Feuerkammer kein direkter Kontakt zwischen Feuer und Holz. In der Räucherkammer kann das dann ja ruhig sein.


----------



## Fangnix (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

Guck mal hier. Etwat weiter unten auf der Seite hat Aalkiller ein guten Link gepostet. (Vielleicht einfach mal die Suchfunktion benutzen...)


----------



## aalkiller (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

der hat noch nie gebrannt, da braucht man keine angst haben.  ich lass ihn auch mal alleine vor sich hin qualmen.


----------



## arno (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

Aalkiller!
Kommt da im Winter die Sommerkleidung rein?

Mach doch bitte mal ein Foto mit offener Tür!


----------



## carp82 (2. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

schau mal auf seine hp, da sind fotos von der tonne.
aber ob dass so gesund ist mit dem sperrholz - thema schadstoffe ...


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (4. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

Ich habe umsonst zwei 180 cm hohe konzertboxen abgreifen können. die sind aus 4 cm dickem sperrholz. mit der kettensäge die seite mit den löchern für die lautsprecher rausgetrennt und die beiden hälften zusammengeleimt/ geschraubt. unten ein kreisrundes loch rein und auf eine 200 l stahltonne drauf. tür und abzug mit der stichsäge ausgeschnitten, schaniere dran, das ganze mit wetterfester farbe angemalt, - fertig. ich brauche zwar einen stuhl um die fische einzuhängen, ansonsten funzt es 1a!

gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## carp82 (5. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

hab auf einer seite gelesen, es soll besser sein, wenn feuerraum und rauchraum getrennt sind. Was haltet ihr davon ? Angeblich bleiben so die Fische saftiger.
Das geht dann wohl auch nur, wenn man mit Räuchermehl heizt.
Hab mir inzwischen genug Inspirationen geholt, und weis wie ich meinen Räucherofen baue. Material hab ich auch schon größtenteils.
Noch mal danke an alle !!!


----------



## Vibra - Zocker (6. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

Meine fische bekomme ich schön "saftig" indem ich sie aus der lake nehme ( kurz abtropfen) und gleich in den ofen hänge. dann 30 min bei 50 grad und danach 50 min 80 grad. zum schluß 1,5 std. dicken rauch aus " golden smoke" buchenspänen bei ca 40 grad. aller best!!

gruß robert|wavey:


----------



## Bondex (8. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

@carp82 
vergiß bitte nicht die Fotos einzustellen wenn dein Teil fertig ist


----------



## carp82 (9. Juni 2005)

*AW: räucherofen aus holz !!!*

das ist der aktuelle stand: meine feuerkammer:
ein 25l 2k-Lack-Kanister vom bauhof innen und außen abgeschliffen und ausgebrannt. Der Kanister hatte an der Oberseite einen Plastik-Außgießer und einen Verschluss mitDeckel von ca 15cm Durchmesser. Den Außgießer hab ich weg, das Loch dient jetzt als Luftzufuhr. An den Deckel habe ich einen Holzgriff von einem Alten Kleiderständer geschraubt, damit ich mir beim Öffnen nicht die bratzen verbrenne. Als nächstes habe ich auf einer Seite ein Loch der Größe DIN A4 mit der Flex ausgeschnitten und die Kanten entgratet. Durch dieses Loch soll die Wärme und der Rauch in die Räucherkammer gelangen. Als Tropfschutz und damit die Flammen nicht an die Fische gelangen habe ich an das ausgeschnittene Stück Blech entgratet und quer zwei Eisenstäbe befestigt, so dass es jetzt ca 5mm über dem Loch schwebt. Es dient also als Tropfschutz.

habe leider nicht damit gerechnet, dass der kanister so heiß wird, dass das anliegende Holz gleich kokeln anfängt, da muss ich mir noch was überlegen.
Denke mal ich nimm Fließen und lege sie um den Kanister.

Bilder folgen so bald wie möglich.


----------

